# 2011 Ford 6.7



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

We are looking doing a DPF, EGR delete and S&B CAI on our 2011 6.7. I just wondering if you guys have any info on this and if you all can tell me anything.

Thanks, Luke.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had one, great unit...can't remember the name right now, I'll check....think they got shut down, purty sure they're back tho I don't know the name. Folks I used were out of N.C. Sent it to me and I installed it....fairly straightforward. Think it was 1800$...


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

thedieselstop.com/forums/f148/


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I bought a DPF-R by Gear BoxZ. It was very clear and easy to deal with, the narrator is an Englishwoman!

I upgraded a 08 F350 and am happy with the results.


----------

